# Proud new XD-9 owner...



## jmellor (Sep 11, 2008)

Proud new owner of a XD-9 here....I could not be happier.
After an exhaustive (18 month) search for the best handgun for me, the XD kept coming out ahead of the rest (thankfully my local range rents a wide range of manufacturers so I had the good fortune of trying out most of what is out there). 
I love this gun.
Over the past few days I put 400+ rounds through it with zero problems….did I mention that I love this gun?
Thanks for all of the advice and wisdom. I have learned a tremendous amount from the folks on this forum and I hope that I will, in time, be a valuable contributor like those wise folks who have helped me so much.

JM


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

great decision the XD is a great gun


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, you won't be unhappy. I've got 2 XD's, both .45. Looking to get a 1911 Springer soon.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the XD club. I've got two myself. I wouldn't be surprised if soon your XD9 wanted a brother.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Good choice with the XD. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to the "new" dark-side, my brother...

Now you need an XD45... and an SC


----------



## tapout05 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent choice on the XD I will be adding one to my arsenal very shortly


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

I just saw the new ads for the XDm-9. I like the XDm-40, but I think I am going to wait until they come out with the XDm-45. Anyone know for sure IF they willcome out with an XDm-45? What made you pick the XD over the XDm? Just curious as I am leaning towards the XD/XDm line for my first purchase.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

*XD9 Is Outstanding*

I am waiting for the XDm9!


----------



## Mike101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Todd said:


> Welcome to the XD club. I've got two myself. I wouldn't be surprised if soon your XD9 wanted a brother.


Haha funny my XD9 is wanting his big brother 45..so I have been shopping around, very awesome gun with an even better price!


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Grats...  got my XD40 yesterday.


----------



## KMowry (Nov 20, 2008)

*KMowry*

I've gotten the XDm9mm about three weks ago. It was fabulous, it always went right where I put it. Great gun.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

congrads, any pics?


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

i just picked one up couple of days ago myself, great gun!


----------

